# ants bad



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I have an ant problem and I don't know what to do, they are throughout my front lawn and now they are getting in the house, and I mean lots, little tiny ones like fire ants down south but little black ones they I keep the place clean and kitchen klean and trash out, but they are everywhere, before I call an exterminator, I figured I'd ask if anyone here knows how to deal with this??? The ant bait and spray is worthless I have been trying in vein with these products, but the problem is only getting worse???


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Chris,
Have you done any work outside your home, as far as turning ground over to disturb them?


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

I use Ortho MAX insect killer for lawns. Just get one of those cheap hand spreaders and try to spread it as evenly as possible. It kills a lot of the other bad stuff too. Use more near the house walls. Water the lawn afterwards to activate it better.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Try the Malathion that connects to your garden hose (available at box stores). Spray the entire exterior of the house, fascia, soffits, walls windows/doors and a 6-8 ft. perimeter.

I have defeated every bug that lives in S FL using this stuff. No roaches, ants, fleas or anything else. Setting off some of the smoke type of flea bombs will kill everything inside as well. 5 yrs. and no problems here.


----------



## MikeT (Jan 23, 2006)

where can I find this product???


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Teetor,
How is this stuff around small dogs and people? Have you killed any in the 5 years The wife is worried our small Pom might get sick.

I found the stuff at Lowes
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=188464-316-188464


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

We use TEMPO® Insecticide. :thumbsup: 


Turf Pests:

Annual Bluegrass Weevil (adult) 
Ants 
Armyworms 
Black turfgrass ataeuius (adult) 
Bluegrass billbug (adult) 
Chinch bugs 
Cutworms 
Fleas 
Grasshoppers 
Sod webmorms 
Ticks (including deer ticks) 


Or just go to HomeDepot or any one of those stores and find a granular insecticide.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The stuff that I use is made by Real-Kill and the bottle has a built in sprayer that attaches to the hose.

If you get the kind that you have to mix yourself the will be a ratio that you can apply to the dog for fleas. It's also recommended for use on fruits and vegetables. If your wife is really concerned just keep fido inside until the spray has dried.

We haven't had a dog since Abby died but we have a 11 yr. old  hairball hacking,  litter flinging,  perpetually shedding cat that hasn't been effected. Next time I'll try force feeding her some and get back to you.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> I have an ant problem and I don't know what to do, they are throughout my front lawn and now they are getting in the house, and I mean lots, little tiny ones like fire ants down south but little black ones they I keep the place clean and kitchen klean and trash out, but they are everywhere, before I call an exterminator, I figured I'd ask if anyone here knows how to deal with this??? The ant bait and spray is worthless I have been trying in vein with these products, but the problem is only getting worse???



They may be attracted to moisture in your home (i.e., sink, wood rot).


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

The Descovery Channel just had a big deal on ants yesterday. South American, African etc, and we think we have it bad. Those little frickin bostiches have a chain of command and will attack and eat humans.

Bob


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

jmic said:


> Chris,
> Have you done any work outside your home, as far as turning ground over to disturb them?


Yes, actually I have completely reshaped my front yard with my mini loader and came across several big colonies, I wanted to napalm the whole damn place. Anyway big thanx for all the replies, I am actually going to print out this page for future reference:thumbsup:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

until I can annahilate the colonies, what can I do to prevent them from getting in the house, sevin dust????


----------



## onhitch (Mar 12, 2006)

we used to pour boiling water down their nest/hole


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Bar none, the best OTC stuff available http://www.terro.com/index.php

The traps are amazing. I put one out when I see a couple ants. Next thing you know, its like a horror movie, thousands of ants coming and going. Within a day or two...no sign of an ant anywhere.

I found it in an Ace hardware after hearing someone else rant about it.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

whats kinda of bad where i live is earwigs any stuff to kill those?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> Bar none, the best OTC stuff available http://www.terro.com/index.php
> 
> The traps are amazing. I put one out when I see a couple ants. Next thing you know, its like a horror movie, thousands of ants coming and going. Within a day or two...no sign of an ant anywhere.
> 
> I found it in an Ace hardware after hearing someone else rant about it.


Thanx a million Pipe, gonna go look for some tommorow:thumbsup: Like i said earlier, I compleately reshaped my front yard, (poor street drainage from several road resurfacings long story) and put in cobblestone belgian block curbing along the entire frontage of my yard as well as a cobblestone paver sidewalk/landing for the lift on the schoolbus and I am worried about these biatches fouling up my beautiful work, I am on a mission to annahialate these SOB's



747 said:


> whats kinda of bad where i live is earwigs any stuff to kill those?.


napalm


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> The Descovery Channel just had a big deal on ants yesterday. South American, African etc, and we think we have it bad. Those little frickin bostiches have a chain of command and will attack and eat humans.
> 
> Bob



Saw the same show.....Those are some bad azz ants..


----------

